# Help!!!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninjas toenail broke at the top it's not bleeding but it's bloody and I can see his quick exposed I cut the nail but just enough so he could walk he wasn't b4 that what do I do? I don't wanna cut anymore or I'll cut the quick and after he was chewing on it.... 

Pic:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmmm, I fear I will be no help here :-( Hopefully someone will chime in soon. maybe just bandage it until you get better advice?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Boo did google search apparently if it's broken that high up it has to be removed entirely by the vet he's not in pain but it says it won't heal on it's own? I have to go to bed gotta get up in 5 short hrs for work hopefully someone will answer tmw


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Let us know what the vet says. I am glad he isnt in pain.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I won't be able to go until Monday I don't feel it's emergency enough to take him I'm just going to keep it clean maybe wrap it up I'll grab supplies from work tmw lol


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no advice but just wanted to say, hope he is ok and it heals quickly.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My late chi was running inside the house, slipped and fell, and broke her dewclaw. Her dewclaw bled profusely, I wrapped the paw in a clean towel, and immediately brought her to our vet. He cut what he could of the broken dewclaw nail, bandaged the entire paw, and gave her antibiotics. It took a couple of weeks or so before the dewclaw healed completely. I learned to change the bandages while her dewclaw was healing.

Please keep us posted with updates.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If you need to stop the bleeding cornstarch would help. Wash it off good with soap and water, dry apply some neosporin or other antibiotic ointment and bandage. If you have something for pain at home for dogs you probably will want to give that for the next few days.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

When the groomer clipped Godric too short I used cornstarch to stop the bleeding. Definitely keep it clean and dry till Monday, if he isn't in pain he should make it as long as it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

No pain never was bleeding just bloody at the site I tried cleaning it no blood came off I'm gonna grab some pads at work and tape it up to keep it clean then call Monday see if I can get in for some antibiotics


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

When i worked at the groomers we used this powder called `quick stop` basically its this powder that u apply on the nail when its too near the quick, and it stops the bleeding and makes like a seel across the quick... something u could look out 4!
it should be ok just abit uncomfortable  xx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

It's not bleeding so I'm not going to put anything on it to irritate it he's walking on it fine just feels weird since it's crooked now I'll have him fixed up in no tome thanks for the tips everyone  I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

poor guy, that looks so painful. We had one that had a similar looking nail. I kept it clean and made sure that it didn't start bleeding. I clipped the nail every week and it slowly grew out. My Tucker yipped each time I clipped that nail, but was fine running around on it. Good Luck


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww poor thing, I am glad he is not in pain. Keep us posted,


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

wow... those are long nails. I would cut where the white part is.
overgrown nails can actually affect the way dogs walk and affect structure.
I hope you both feel better soon !


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I cant cut them any shorter he has long quicks! I am in the process of finding a file for their nails I found out today what happened he jumped off the couch and his nail got stuck in a blanket in mid air which ripped it  no pain and it's dried out today looks a lot better probably won't go to the vet just keep it clean He doesn't care if I touch it and I trimmed it as low as it would go


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

oh .
In the photo's the nail white where there is no quick looked really long,
I am so glad you both are feeling better !!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch poor widdle Ninja! Glad he's doing better! Shayley & Kizzie send him huggies! (Me too! lol) Mean O blanket!!! When we first got Shayley her nail got caught in a blanket too (It was an old blanket it wasn't knitted but something like it who knows but I hate those kind of blankets now and only what soild ones, if that makes sense! lol) Get well soon Ninja!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

There Is a quick where the white is lol pictures can be deceiving I guess... I'm hoping once we get the grinder the quick will shorten if u look at the broken nail the quick is split in half the part exposed is below the white but that's only half of it  I agree tho I'd like them to look like Brodys nails on here one day lol!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!!! I hate that blanket too my stepdad was sleeping with him on the couch and using that blanket to stay warm lol prada has caught her nails in it so many times I just got her to the point in letting me cut her nails without crying so far just the tips lol need to find a grinder here all the good ones posted here dint ship to Canada  wahhh


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ouch! Poor guy. We have a 24 hr vet near us, maybe you can find one thats open tomorrow in your area and give them a call to see what they suggest. It does look like it hurts, and like it would probably hurt him to cut it again. I would say leave it alone, but I bet its just going to keep getting caught on things. I wonder if you could superglue it or use some of that liquid bandage on it to seal it up? I know you can use superglue on yourself in place of stitches in a pinch, but Im not sure if it would be safe on his nail, particularly if hes chewing on it. Try to find a 24 hr vet and call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi yikes that looks like it hurts id try and keep it clean with alittle neosporin good luck


----------

